# Sig Pro Holster



## Zord (Feb 17, 2010)

I have recently purchased an SP2022 and i'm looking for a holster for it. i've seen a few online but was curious of any input or suggestions that you guys might have. 
i went to my local gun shop and was told that this gun was "discontinued" and that is why i'm having trouble finding one. 
i know for a fact that this gun is not discontinued and that its still a current model on Sigs website.

Thanks in advance


----------



## flyinpolack (Dec 16, 2009)

I have an sp2009. I ended up getting the one for the sp2022from the sig site. It seems ok, nice & snug. I don't generally carry so I'm really not sure how it compares to a leather one but I do like the button release vs. a strap.


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

TT Gunleather makes one but it is a little expensive and so does High Noon. Both are quality products but run about $90 or so. I am sure there are cheaper ones out there so it becomes what you want. You may also find some by just googling up the sig pro holsters. Good Luck.


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

bianchi, don hume, galco, the holster store. 

i use a biachi for my 229 and galco for my xd, and a shadow for my mak. they are all about equal.:smt023


----------



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

I have heard somewhere that the leather holsters made for the XD will work for the Sig Pro. Waiting on my Don Hume now should be arriving soon...


----------



## boonesmith (Dec 22, 2008)

I own a SP2022 in 9mm, compete in IDPA with it, and sometimes carry it concealed. You actually have several sources of holsters. 

I own several holsters for this pistol. I own the brands models listed below and have been very satisfied with all. I tried a couple of other makes/models and did not keep them.

Blackhawk kydex, I carry concealed in this one because of the retention feature.

Comp-Tac, I use one of their holsters for competition. Great value 

Tucker Gunleather, Silent Thunder, leather lined kydex, very high quality holster. They have leather holsters
available which range from plain to WOW.

SIG factory converted to belt attachment, easy to remove retention device, I initially used this one for competition.

Hope this helps.


----------



## swat1 (Jun 12, 2011)

I read on blog on this site that a new Pro2022 owner had a holster he had for his old Springfield XD9 4" barrel and stated that it fit just "fine".
I took a chance and ordered a Paddle Holster model 85PL, I like the leather loops that snap around the belt from A.E. Nelson Leather Company(they do not make a holster for the Pro2022) ordering the holster with the Springfield XD9 4" barrel specs w/accessory rail.
Four weeks after I order(holster made when ordered) the holster was shipped to me and guess what, a little tight as with a new leather holster, but it fit like it was made for this pistol.
If interested their site is A. E. Nelson Leather Co.


----------

